# my stand at our Farmers' MARKET



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Quite nice, did you make any sales?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I like it and you are set up in the shade as well.


----------



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

nice stand, here is a pic of mine


----------



## Loyalbee (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi from loyal, what prices are you charging for your honey this year? I haven't harvested yet.


----------

